# Nordseekanal in Holland



## Timmey (11. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin!#h 

Immer wieder hört man von stattlichen Zanderfängen( die Masse machts…) in dem o.a. Kanal in den Niederlanden. Meist wird dort wohl vertikal vom Boot aus gefischt. Meine Frage ist nun ob man dort auch vom Ufer aus fischen kann und natürlich auch fangen kann!
Wäre darüber hinaus über jede weitere Info zu dem Gewässer dankbar!

MfG Timmey

P.S. Wenn mir jemand noch einen anderen Kanal/Gewässer (außer den bekannten Poldern…) im nördlichen Teil Hollands empfehlen kann wo man den Räubern(mit Vorliebe den Zandern) mit der Spinrute vom Ufer aus nachstellen kann wäre ich auch sehr erfreut!

Also haut mal in die Tasten…! Danke im Vorraus


----------



## uba56 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nordseekanal in Holland*

Die Ijssel ist ein sehr gutes Revier für Zander:k Schon große Zander gefangen.


Mfg.

uba56


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nordseekanal in Holland*

Der Nordhollandsch Kanal, der Stolpen-Schagen-Kanal oder der Waardkanal böte sich noch an. 

Wenn es denn nicht unbedingt ein Kanal sein muß, sind Uitgeester Meer, Geestmerambacht Meer, het Waartje, Schager Wiel, Dirkshorner Meer, Houge/Lage Oude Veer, Pishoek (am Waardkanal) oder das Amstelmeer sicherlich auch gute Alternativen.

Am Nordzeekanal selbst habe ich noch nicht geangelt, da ich mich meist weiter "oben" in NH aufhalte.

Ach ja zur Ijssel sage ich mal nichts.


----------



## Timmey (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nordseekanal in Holland*

Danke für die Tipss bisher! Ich würde mich noch über weitere freuen! Danke im Vorraus! Mfg Timmey


----------

